# Treating stalks with hydrated lime.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A few guys doing this aroung here.Mostly for stock cow feed.

http://www.thestockexchangenews.com/2013/01/01/video-feature-treating-low-quality-forages/


----------

